# Sacha Baron Cohen dreht "The Lesbian"



## Asselborn (5 Okt. 2012)

Sacha Baron Cohen hat mit "The Lesbian" sein nächstes Filmprojekt für Paramount Pictures angekündigt. Die Idee dazu gab ihm der chinesische Multi-Milliardär Cecil Chao, der vor wenigen Tagen international für Schlagzeilen sorgte, nachdem er einen 65-Millionen-Dollar-Bonus für den Mann ausgeschrieben hat, der es schaffen würde, seine lesbische Tochter zu heiraten. Laut Zeitungsberichten habe sich Chao zu diesem Schritt entschlossen, weil seine Tochter unlängst in Paris ihre langjährige Lebensgefährtin zivilrechtlich geheiratet hat. Was meint ihr zu diesem Kopfgeld?


----------



## redfive (5 Okt. 2012)

Wo kann man sich da bewerben?


----------

